# Weapons Of Choice



## Basstrackertx17 (May 7, 2016)

Never thought of my fishing equipment as weapons but we do "fight" fish.
Not sure about some of you but I like using all sorts of different equipment.
Changing it up as you will.
So a pic of my boat for this week.
On deck includes
Bait Casters :
2 Black Max's
Pinnacle LP100
Pflueger Templar
Spin Cast :
Zebco 1 Classic
Spinning Reels
3 Quantum DSS30E 
Quantum CETTTEX Ultra Lite
I hate changing lures so change rods.... Lol

There are two give always below deck. 
Given 3 away over the years.

All bait casters have Braid
All others have mono.
Trying Spidewire Black Stealth Braid on the Black Max's and not a huge fan. 
Slightly more stiff and does not roll on and off the spool like my other Braid.
Has a tendency to loosen up on the spool. I'll run it this year and change it for next season
Unless it softens up a little. I definately wouldn't use it on a spinning outfit.


----------



## -CN- (May 23, 2016)

I wish this post had more replies!

Here as well, I prefer to change rods rather than lures while out fishing. A perfect example was over the weekend on extremely weedy water where I was fishing top water all day. Various frogs and others on baitcasters, and move from one to the next as conditions change. Then, when a bit more open water presents itself, move to spinners on spinning reels. And on sunny shores where there are visible bass beds, switch to a rubber worm. I normally have eight rods/reels with me when I'm fishing alone. 
Normal 8, all on 7ft rods:
2 Silver Max L
1 Black Max L
1 Pflueger President 30
1 Pflueger President Limited Edition 30
1 Pflueger Purist 30
1 Pflueger President 25
1 Pflueger Trion 25

I use Power Pro 5lb or 6lb on the size 25 spinning reels, Power Pro 10lb on the size 30 spinning reels, and Power Pro 20lb or 30lb on the baitcasters.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 23, 2016)

A bowfishing client gave me this to try out. He manufactures them. I've seen it in action but haven't used it yet. Can't wait. The guy that gave it to me has killed a grizzly bear with one. :shock: www.chiefaj.com


----------



## -CN- (May 24, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> A bowfishing client gave me this to try out. He manufactures them. I've seen it in action but haven't used it yet. Can't wait. The guy that gave it to me has killed a grizzly bear with one. :shock: https://www.chiefaj.com


OMG. Awesome!
I hope he has a patent on that.


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2016)

:LOL2: 

I want one!


----------



## Holatim (Sep 16, 2016)

Kistler Helium 3 Casting Rod
3:7-1' mh
2:7-0' med
2:7-3 hvy
All paired with Lews bb1 pro
Kistler KLX Spinning Rod
2:7-0ml 
2 :7-0med
All pair with Shimano Stradic Ci4+


----------

